# noise after timing belt change



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

after some tinkering, we ruled out serpentine tensioner or ribbed belt noise. 

using a scope, the noise was coming from the tension roller. 
it happens after the car warms up. 

the roller is so close to the hydraulic tensioner. but we didn't check 
the old set-up if it's supposed to be this close.

belt is too tight perhaps?


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

I have noise after my timing belt was changed as well. I think it's either the roller or pulley. Mine makes noise for about 3 minutes when cold and sitting for a while(at least 6 hrs). It may also be a tight belt that loosens after getting warm. Our tensioners aren't adjustable so if your belt is tight you're screwed. Let us know what the noise turns out to be......


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

if the belt loosen, shouldn't the tensioner compensate?


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Assinine*



nilreb said:


> if the belt loosen, shouldn't the tensioner compensate?



the Tensioners were designed by the DEVIL....they are unreliable and assinine...I am doing away with mine ASAP.

What a piece of crap. As a mechanical Engineer...if I ever did anthing this stupid...I check myself in for a lobotomy!

Designed a 4:00 Christmas morning by the D-team with a hangover!


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

not the reply i was looking for but i already know that from integrated engineering and i just want to know what's relevant with my situation.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Self adjusting*

1. the belt tensioner is self adjusting.
2. I know of no mechanical way that the belt can set itself too tight...just the opposite!
3. The reason this was designed this way was for noise.
4. You have ribbed belt on ribbed waterpump, on ribbed crankpulley on ribbed cam pulley....all those ribs smacking the belt makes noise.
5. check for debris in the pulleys....welded rubber detritus....will make MORE noise.
6. The tensioner is pnuemohydraulic....gas pressure working on an oil whetted piston...I have had brand new ones fail out of the box.
7. there is a check procedure in the BENTLEY....but essentially find a way to push the piston down and let it snap back....it takes a lot of pressure to push it down.
8. the wrong washer setup and mis-use of the tensioner pulley shoulder bolt will cause the pulley to jam and not operate correctly.:wave:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

sciroccohal said:


> 1. the belt tensioner is self adjusting.
> 2. I know of no mechanical way that the belt can set itself too tight...just the opposite!
> 3. The reason this was designed this way was for noise.
> 4. You have ribbed belt on ribbed waterpump, on ribbed crankpulley on ribbed cam pulley....all those ribs smacking the belt makes noise.
> ...




Hey sciroccohal, what do you think this timing belt noise is from-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAGcj0W4Q9Q


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

here's the noise after engine warms. used a stethoscope and it seems to come from the roller.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

the new gates (made in usa) solved the noise issue. easier to install and didn't push the tensioner all the way back like the much stiffer conti (mexico) belt. 


decided to replace the idler pulley as well, even though it had less than 100 miles.


----------

